# kroatien evtl insel cres



## LuckyS (12. Januar 2004)

hi,

wer war schon in kroatien angeln?
was kann man erwarten? 
was nicht?

wer hat infos?

freue mich über jeden hinweis.

gruß,

LuckyS


----------



## LuckyS (13. Januar 2004)

hmmm...

schade eigentlich. 
danke für die antwort. 
ich spekuliere immer noch darauf das sich jemand meldet der ein positives erlebnis dort hatte  


Gruß, LuckyS


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo LuckyS

Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal in unserer Firma einige Kroaten über das Angeln in ihrem Land befragt.Keiner konnte mir dort positive Antworten zukommen lassen.Das Angeln selbst ist in Kroatien kaum verbreitet.Jedenfalls was das Meer betrifft.Auch konnte mir keiner von denen irgendwelche Zeitschriften mitbringen wo ich hätte was finden können.


----------



## ralle (13. Januar 2004)

Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter http://www.insel-cres.net/insel_cres.htm  oder http://www.mycres.de/


----------



## LuckyS (13. Januar 2004)

danke für eure hilfe, was das angeln angeht stehe ich dort wohl anscheinend auf verlorenem posten...
:-(

@gdr: was das lammfleischangeht kann ich der ersten von dir geposteten seite nur beipflichten!!!!


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Hi LuckyS #h

zum Thema "Angeln in Kroatien" gibt es hier im Board bereits reichlich Infos ... schau mal hier !  

Schau auch mal in diesen Thread hier rein...da habe ich einiges zu diesem Thema geschrieben (auch Tips mit welchen Ködern auf welche Fische)!  

Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas weiter ! :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## robst (16. Januar 2004)

Hy LuckyS,

ich war vor 2 Jahren in Kroatien, Istrien.
Angeln stand bei dem Urlaub nicht so im Vordergrund.
Dennoch habe ich einige Versuche unternommen. Gefangen habe ich ausschließlich Kleinkram. Allerdings nur von der Küste aus, mit Wurm. Dennoch, irgendetwas geht immer, oder ?


----------



## LuckyS (17. Januar 2004)

werde auch von der küste aus loslegen.
habe mir vorgenommen mit köfis mal mein glück zu versuchen...

auf muschelfleisch ging letztesjahr nur kleinkram...


----------



## interlaced (27. Januar 2004)

Also ich war letztes Jahr mal auf der anschliesenden Insel Losijn mit nem Einheimischen zum Schleppangeln raus und bei mir ham gleich zwei gebissen. Also ich seh da nicht so schwarz (zumindest vom Boot aus). Werds dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal mit eigenem Material versuchen.

Gruß
interlaced


----------



## LuckyS (28. Januar 2004)

was hat da bei dir gebissen?

gruß,
LuckyS


----------



## Dütefischer (28. Januar 2004)

#h   Petri @ all   #h 

War zwar noch nie ausschließlich zum Fischen da unten, aber wenn du morgens früh am Strand unterwegs bist (so gegen 07°° - 08°°Uhr), kannst du viele stramme Fische und auch kleinere in Schwärmen beobachten. Alles keine 5 Meter vom Ufer und in Wassertiefen von höchstens 1m!!! - Obwohl es schon hell und das Wasser glasklar war, brach keine Massenflucht aus.
Bemerkung am Rande:
Ich war auf der Krk / Baska. Dort gab es einen Feinkiesstrand. Soweit ich weiß, soll auf den Nachbarinseln (Rab, Cres, ...) eher Fels- und Betonstrand angesagt sein. Also nimm' dir auf Jeden Gummilatschen mit. Schon alleine wegen der vielen Seeigel!!!  
Im kleinen Hafen von Baska habe ich auch schon Berufsfischer gesehen, die Katzenhai im Netz hatten. Und da die Jungs gegen Proscek und Slivovic immun zu sein scheinen (wird da selbst gebrannt und in Leergut mit Kräuterzweigen aufgefüllt), fahren sie nachts noch mit riesigen Laternen in kleinen Booten mit einer Art Dreizack zum Tintenfischfang. Die Dinger werden durch die grellen Laternen aus der Tiefe gelockt und mit Hand harpuniert. Am nächsten Morgen kann man dann das Resultat, aufgezogen auf Kleiderbügel begutachten (der Fang hängt dann, außerhalb der Reichweite der zahlreichen Katzenstreuner, auf Wäscheleinen vor den Fenstern im 1sten Stock).

MfG vom Dütefischer


----------



## wildbootsman (28. Januar 2004)

Meine Angelerfahrungen sind nicht so dolle. Auf Istrien, in Cres aber auch in Zadar ist nicht viel zu holen. Die Einheimischen sagen, dass es im Frühjahr besser beist als im Sommer.

Übrigens in Cres ist das Tanken mit dem Boot immer ziemlich stressig, da viel zu viele Boote dort zum Tanken kommen. Wenn dann noch ein bischen Wind ist, ist Hallo in Tütten angesagt.

Wildi


----------



## Heidelbär (12. Februar 2004)

Meine Erfahrungen mit der Insel Cres sind schon mind. 15 Jahre her................... damals war ich ein kleiner Steppke.......... aber gefangen hab ich was(nach dem Motto: Schnur mit Haken ins Wasser, irgendwas wird schon gehen*ggggg*)!!

Gruß Heidelbär


----------

